# Need Help with Job Options in Amsterdam



## sonal20051988 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am expected to be married in the coming year and will require to move to Amsterdam with my spouse. Would be great if i could receive any suggestions for job options or further studies in the city so that I can hone the necessary skills for the same. I am currently located in India. 


Appreciate help !!!

S


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the website for the Dutch consulate in India for their requirements for obtaining the appropriate visa. It may well depend upon the nationality of your spouse.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sonal20051988 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey Bev,

Thanks for the reply. My spouse's nationality is also indian and working on a work permit in amsterdam.

S


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about the Netherlands, but it is often the case that the spouse of a person on a work visa cannot work - at least not on the ordinary dependent visa. I would check the consulate website to see if they say anything about this.
cheers,
Bev


----------

